# Need help with my living room



## ffscottusmc (Apr 27, 2009)

Bought this house and done a lot of work. However this odd section of the wall in my living room leaves me stumped... any Ideas?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

That TV you have above the fireplace looks about the right size.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

the little problem you have there is the color of the wooden walls and the floor seems the same shade which is not bringing out the decor. though the floor and the walls look all beautiful but you can change the wooden wall shade to lighter wood to make it look good. get small area rug for the sofa area. that might help fix the problem.


----------



## silence xu (Apr 29, 2009)

do you like fish,do you every see fish swimming on the wall????give you an picture to have a look .it's very fashion and very funny now.
any more question about it,email me MSN/E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok what are you asking?


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

The TV does look as if it might fit there. Otherwise hang a large piece of art or a mirror.

The room is dark and narrow. I'd paint the walls a light, neutral color above the chair rail and the same color just a few shades darker below. 

Everything in the room should be fairly monochromatic with the exception of a small amount of a very neutral accent color. 

I would use an area rug in a similar/complimentary color to walls and furniture and do a good job with lighting and silver accessories. 









This room has several of the "same" color without being boring. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3253904528/


----------

